# Christmas on the Pecos



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Time for everyone to share their annual Christmas lights photos. I'll start with these that I took last Friday from _Christmas on the Pecos - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _Christmas on the Pecos - Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _Christmas on the Pecos - Part 3_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from _Christmas on the Pecos - Part 4_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from _Fun Photo Friday - Christmas on the Pecos Favorites_:


----------



## DianaHM (Dec 28, 2016)

So nice Images, I did not manage to take a photo yet.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you, Diana.  Glad you enjoyed the photos.

Better get busy taking your own pics, as time is running out for the lights season.


----------

